# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل عدم انتخاب دانشگاه آزاد در ثبت نام کنکور

## Amir79vt

*سلام دوستان من موقع ثبت نام کنکور واسه دانشگاه آزاد(+پیام نور) کد نخریدم ولی الان قصد دارم واسه دانشگاه ازاد هم اقدام کنم

میشه؟؟؟

(یادمه بعد از کنکور 99 میشد پول این بخش رو پرداخت کرد و واسه دانشگاه ازاد و پیام نور اقدام کرد، درسته؟)*

----------


## Amir79vt

*چکار میشه کرد؟؟؟ توی ویرایش ای که موقع اردیبهشت میدن میشه درست کرد؟؟ اصلا اردیبهشت یا خرداد مهلت ویرایش میدن؟

میشه درستش کرد؟*

----------


## Amir79vt

آپ

----------


## Stvg

موقع اعلام نتایج زیر کارنامت یه کد دسترسی به اناخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد میده تو سایت azmoon.org انتخاب رشته میکنی این دو تا تیک ربطی به اون نداره اینا ماله موسسات آموزش عالی خصوصی یا پیام نور که اگه اینارو میخوای موقع انتخاب رشته دوباره میشه کارتشونو خرید نگزان نباش ولی برای دانشگاه آزاد لازم نیست کاری بکنی اگه براش مجاز بشی خود سنجش کدشو بهت میده

----------


## Amir79vt

> موقع اعلام نتایج زیر کارنامت یه کد دسترسی به اناخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد میده تو سایت azmoon.org انتخاب رشته میکنی این دو تا تیک ربطی به اون نداره اینا ماله موسسات آموزش عالی خصوصی یا پیام نور که اگه اینارو میخوای موقع انتخاب رشته دوباره میشه کارتشونو خرید نگزان نباش ولی برای دانشگاه آزاد لازم نیست کاری بکنی اگه براش مجاز بشی خود سنجش کدشو بهت میده


*دستت درد نکنه داداش
پس اینایی که موقع ثبتنام کنکور(بهمن ماه) کد آزاد+پیام‌نور خریدن موضوعشون چیه؟ منظورت اینه که همونو میشه بعد کنکور خرید؟*

----------

